# Tough day at the office today, despite the weather.Three pomps, two reds 9-10 lbs each and three whiting. Released the reds and whiting.



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch. I was expecting more rain and overcast but it turned out to be a nice sunny day.


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

It rained pretty good off and on. Used waders and rain slicker


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like you made the most of it. 
What did the reds eat? What timeof day?
Thanks


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

darn good day. what area were you fishing


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

YakAttack said:


> Sounds like you made the most of it.
> What did the reds eat? What timeof day?
> Thanks


Caught all on fleas and fish bites on the same hook between 9 and noon


----------



## wareagle#1 (Mar 25, 2019)

jcallaham said:


> darn good day. what area were you fishing


Just east of Portofino


----------

